# New to the forum - I'm a scirocco owner



## uk lee (Jul 22, 2014)

Hello peeps 

I've been browsing this forum as a guest for a while , i dont own a TT , but i do really like them !
I own a Scirocco GTS (yes - i've removed the stripes -too 'boy racer' for me) 
Obviously our cars share more than a few parts / systems - so i find a lot of the topics on here really interesting.

Anyway - i thought it'd be rude to join and not say hello , and throw up some pics of my Rocco . Everyone loves pics dont they ? 









Lee


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Lee, Welcome to the TTF.
Rocco looks nice. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## Bouncedout (Jun 2, 2013)

Welcome, car looks superb


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  I almost bought a Scirocco R myself a few months ago lovely motors


----------



## uk lee (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome guys 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

Looks nice, come a long way from the ones in the 80's  doesn't scirocco mean "sky rocket"? Not sure why I think that


----------



## uk lee (Jul 22, 2014)

spaceplace said:


> Looks nice, come a long way from the ones in the 80's  doesn't scirocco mean "sky rocket"? Not sure why I think that


Thanks , i think scirocco actually means something like 'desert wind' . My cockney uncle refers to his trouser pocket as his sky rocket - although i don't want to read too much into that ! lol

So - forgive my ignorance - but , what does TT stand for ?

Lee


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Very nice Lee; looks the business mate, that..... 8)


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Nice 'Rocco. 
I've got a Golf GTi 8)


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

tt is named after the tt race in isle of man i think , strange as it bikes though. thats what i've been told anyway, how true it is i dont know


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

TT = Tourist Trophy , basically an old race series like a Grand Prix is today but for anyone. I too have heard it was named after the Isle of Man TT.


----------



## uk lee (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks Stu , I'm very familiar with the Isle of Man TT races - I've been going there for the last 16 years in a row ( currently ride a GSXR1000 K6) - but I'd never attributed the Audi TT to that - it seems odd as it's nothing to do with Audi or cars in general ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

uk lee said:


> I think scirocco actually means something like 'desert wind'


This is true. VW like to name their coupes after winds. Corrado is a warm wind apparently.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

t'mill said:


> uk lee said:
> 
> 
> > I think scirocco actually means something like 'desert wind'
> ...


Lol, I've got a lot of Corrado tonight after my curry


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

:lol:


----------

